# Biostar targets audiophiles with Hi-Fi Z77X motherboard



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Biostar targets audiophiles with Hi-Fi Z77X motherboard. I have used Biostar motherboards for years now and I must say they are most likely the best value in my eyes. This one caught my eye because it could have the potential to eliminate the need to buy a soundcard!


Biostar targets audiophiles with Hi-Fi Z77X motherboard | bit-tech.net


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

too bad itx and no digital.


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe for a HTPC but I don't think I would put a MOBO that large in my car.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

WOW, quite a revival although that is very silly.... It would be pointless for it to be used in an HTPC as chances are you will want your AVR (or DAC if you have one) to do the converting as opposed to the sound card.

Unlikely you will run analogue outputs from your HTPC. Personally I prefer to run HDMI to my AVR, soo much easier and neater. A single cable for an uncompressed 7.1 digital audio stream through to my AVR as well as 1080p video.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

From my perspective, any MB that has HDMI output and supports 5.1 through the HDMI cable is a good board. Just combine the MB with a good lilliput monitor and this. That way you have digital to the distro switch and toslink optical from the switch to the DSP. Also if a friend has a phone that supports HDMI they can plug into the switch and display on the lilliput with full digital audio to the DSP directly. Hell, an apple tv can be installed with wifi enabled on the computer giving the apple tv access to itunes on the computer and any idevice on that network can airplay to the apple tv.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

PsyCLown said:


> WOW, quite a revival although that is very silly.... It would be pointless for it to be used in an HTPC as chances are you will want your AVR (or DAC if you have one) to do the converting as opposed to the sound card.
> 
> Unlikely you will run analogue outputs from your HTPC. Personally I prefer to run HDMI to my AVR, soo much easier and neater. A single cable for an uncompressed 7.1 digital audio stream through to my AVR as well as 1080p video.


Not true Onkyo makes some of the nicest soundcards for PC's there are!!!!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Personally I think the double din screen that e3io uses mated to a docked laptop or tablet would be easiest.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> Personally I think the double din screen that e3io uses mated to a docked laptop or tablet would be easiest.


That maybe true or a usb Pro Audio Card to Minidsp.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ultimateherts said:


> That maybe true or a usb Pro Audio Card to Minidsp.


Exactly. No need to reinvent the wheel, you've been able to buy car specific power supplies for Dell Latitudes for years now, and I know they're not the only ones. Most laptops are 19.2v. You can easily find dedicated dc converters to power them. Figure a creative way to dock it and you can then take your carpc inside with you at night.

I think the ultimate will be one of the Windows tablets that can run an i series proc mated with a custom installed short throw projector to use as a HUD on the windshield. Might not be the safest for driving, but tuning would be AWESOME


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, and I've been trying to figure out how to mount dual mouse touchpads on my steering wheel to use instead of the factory steering wheel controls.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> I think the ultimate will be one of the Windows tablets that can run an i series proc mated with a custom installed short throw projector to use as a HUD on the windshield. Might not be the safest for driving, but tuning would be AWESOME


I believe Cadillac tried something like that years ago...


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Ultimateherts said:


> Not true Onkyo makes some of the nicest soundcards for PC's there are!!!!


Alright... I am failing to see your point here.
Why purchase that specific motherboard only to not make use of the "audiophile sound card" which is clearly a big selling point for it. I am sure you can get the same mobo without the card, same chipset and layout etc. Will overclock just as well blah blah blah.

Also why spend the money on an Onkyo soundcard (I personally never knew they made soundcards for PCs but that is besides the point) when you could rather use that money to purchase a higher end Onkyo or perhaps an Integra AVR?
Maybe just get a pre/processor and then buy a higher end DAC as this system is for your music and not just for your home theater.

The DAC's on PC sound cards (Such as the Asus Xonar's) vs the ones found in most mid-level AVR's are at least on par, if not the ones in the AVRs a bit better. The fact that the AVR is able to decode a lot of various media types makes it much easier too. Getting a sound card which can decode DTS and DD, supports Pro Logic 7 and all that jazz can become pricey and then you will most likely still want an AVR for the versatility.


There will always be exceptions, however, it would generally make more sense to simply use a single HDMI cable from your PC to your AVR for both the audio and video. Heck, you can use the cheapest motherboard available. Pop in a mid level graphics card and use the HDMI port on that and you end up with possibly better decoding thanks to the graphics card.

Gaming headphones and PC speakers are horrible. I went through quite a lot of gaming headphones and eventually just decided to live without a Mic and got myself some Beyerdynamic studio monitor headphones. They're made with sound quality in mind more so than the gaming headphones.
So yeah, you may have a decent sound card although you will still be limited by the speakers you are using on your PC in most peoples cases.


----------

